# has anyone had a case ih 8575 overheat the oil in the tractor while baling silage?



## ssbland (Oct 1, 2010)

we have been having an issue with the oil in the tranny on a kubota m125 overheating while making silage bales. the baler seems to be continually trying to change pressures


----------



## baddog201 (Sep 18, 2010)

do you have the right hyd oil in it. I remember my 6800 kubota messing up when it got some hyd oil mixed from something idk where because that never gets hooked up to anything that another tractor is on. anyways i changed the hyd oil and filter and everything was fine so that could maybe be your problem to.


----------

